# Gewissensfrage



## Avyn (3. November 2007)

Weil man hier im Forum ja hauptsächlich ziemlich oberflächige Themen und Diskusionen findet dacht ich mir mal, dass ich hiermit einen hoffentlich etwas tiefgründigeren Thread eröffne in dem man auch mal wirklich diskutieren kann ohne dass gespammt wird.

Also es geht um das Gewissen und einige Fragen dies betreffend...

Findet ihr, dass einen "guten" Menschen ein ausgeprägtes Gewissen ausmacht?
Haben es Menschen die ihr Gewissen übergehn können leichter im Leben?
Haben alle Menschen ein Gewissen?
Ist Gewissen eine Erziehungssache?
Wie ist es mit eurem Gewissen? Nervt es euch manchmal oder seid ihr froh darüber?
Wie ausgeprägt ist euer Gewissen?


Ich persönlich habe ein sehr ausgeprägtes Gewissen und bin sehr froh darüber auch wenn es mir öfters ein paar Schwierigkeiten bereitet und manchmal auch einen "innerlichen Unfrieden" in mir auslösen kann. Ich finde auch dass es zum Teil einen "guten" Menschen ausmacht auch wenn dafür noch andere Faktoren ausschlaggebend sind. In einem anderen Thread habe ich schon einmal erwähnt dass ich an soetwas wie Karma glaube (dass alles was man tut wieder auf einen zurück fällt), deswegen glaube ich nicht dass Menschen die ihr Gewissen übergehn es leichter haben. Ob jeder Mensch ein Gewissen hat weiß ich nicht, aber vielleicht bringt mich ja dieser Thread einer Vermutung näher... deswegen möchte ich nun eure Meinung hören. Was sagt ihr zu den Fragen? Habt ihr vielleicht noch eigene Theorien oder Fragen?


----------



## cridi (3. November 2007)

ja also ... ich mein jeder mensch hat ein gewissen nur manche hoeren einfach nicht darauf oder wie auch immer... eine erziehungsache ist es natuerlich! ja die leute die ihr gewissen ueberghn haben es leichter eundeutig nur ich denke diese menschen haben entweder keine "richtigen" freunde oder einfach welche ie gleih sind wie sie...(herz aus stein)
gruss


----------



## Tikume (3. November 2007)

Ich denke Arschlöcher haben es im Leben leichter als Menschen die zu gutmütig sind. Gewissen allein ist allerdings ja nochmal ein wenig was anderes und ich denke auch leute mit Gewissen können sich durchsetzen.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich denke Arschlöcher haben es im Leben leichter als Menschen die zu gutmütig sind. Gewissen allein ist allerdings ja nochmal ein wenig was anderes und ich denke auch leute mit Gewissen können sich durchsetzen.



Sehe ich auch so. Bei mir in der Basketballmannschaft zum Beispiel habe ich einen Kollegen, der...naja...nicht gerade der beliebteste ist. Alle lachen über ihn...außer ich. Ich kann sowas einfach nicht. Oder ein Schulfreund...der lacht über Behinderte im allgemeinen. Wenn ich sowas mitbekomme tick ich meistens aus und mach den Jenigem mal klar was sache ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (3. November 2007)

Finde ich gut, die meisten lachen dann einfach mit (selbst wenn sie es scheisse finden) aus angst sie könnten sich ansonsten ausgrenzen.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Finde ich gut, die meisten lachen dann einfach mit (selbst wenn sie es scheisse finden) aus angst sie könnten sich ansonsten ausgrenzen.



Jap. Sowas finde ich arm. Solche Leute können ihr eigene Meinung einfach nicht durchsetzen...


----------



## Vreen (3. November 2007)

Avyn schrieb:


> Weil man hier im Forum ja hauptsächlich ziemlich oberflächige Themen und Diskusionen findet dacht ich mir mal, dass ich hiermit einen hoffentlich etwas tiefgründigeren Thread eröffne in dem man auch mal wirklich diskutieren kann ohne dass gespammt wird.
> 
> Also es geht um das Gewissen und einige Fragen dies betreffend...
> 
> ...




interessantes thema,
ich kann zumindest teilweise was dazu sagen und versuche auch mich möglichst kurz zu fassen.

also, im grunde besteht unsere psyche aus 3 teilen,
dem Ich, dem Es und dem Über ich.

Das Ich ist dein bewusstsein, also alles was du entscheidest und unter kontrole hast,
und das wird beeinflusst durch die anderen 2 unterbewussten ebenen.
Das Es ist quasi das Animalische Triebgesteuerte verhalten,
also die Stimme in deinem Kopf die sagt:"klau dem kind ruhig den Lutscher, sieht doch keiner."
Das Es ist von Geburt an da.
Die andere Ebene ist das Über ich, die Ebene ist das Ideal von dir,
also alles was du von klein auf lernst wie man sich richtig verhalt, das man nicht klaut, niemanden umbringt etc, das alles sagt dir dein Über ich was sich durch erziehung und sozialisation entwickelt.
Dein Ich, also dein Bewusstsein ist quasi die Summe der entscheidungen zwischen dem Es und dem Über ich.
je nachdem was auf bestimmte situationen anders bzw stärker ausgeprägt ist fällst du deine entscheidung.

Man könnte also sagen das Über ich ist sozusagen dein gewissen, das stimmt aber nur bedingt da du glaube ich ja eher von einem moralischen guten sprichst als von dem Über ich.
Wenn deine Eltern dir von klein auf beigebracht hätten das man zb menschen einer bestimmten religion oder hautfarbe ruhig umbringen kann und in deiner gesamten sozialisation dir niemals jemand was anderes erzählt hätte, würde ein mensch das töten eines anderen menschen als moralisch richtige entscheidung interpretieren.

Jedenfalls (worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will) bringt uns das zu der Aussage das jeder mensch ein gewissen hat, bzw ein Über ich hat was ihm sagt was er am besten tun sollte.
aber was der mensch für das beste hält ist die eigentliche frage, das unterliegt nämlich wie gesagt keinen allgemeingültigen moralischen werten.
ausserdem hat der mensch natürlich immer noch die entscheidung, je nachdem ob Es oder Über ich den streit gewinnt.
macht man also die erfahrung in seinem leben das man erfolgreicher ist wenn man manchmal nicht auf sein Über ich, oder auch Gewissen hört, so kann man das durchaus verinnerlichen.

dazu passt das beispiel mit dem lachen über behinderte in einer gruppe:
wahrscheinlich finden auch die leute die lachen das eigentlich nicht 100% okay, der eine wohl mehr oder weniger, andererseits klingt das auch stark nach einer gruppendynamik was bedeutet das der ein oder andere vielleicht angst hat er "gehört nicht dazu" wenn er nicht mit lacht.
in dem fall würde das Es also sagen: "lach ruhig mit den anderen, ist doch egal!",
und das Überich:"nee komm, das macht man nicht, hör auf.
ist der reiz doch mitzulachen zur stärkung seiner position in der gruppe allerdings grösser als das unwohlsein weil es eigentlich nicht richtig ist tut man es vielleicht trotzdem.

also meine antworten:
ja jeder mensch hat ein gewissen und
ja gewissen ist erziehungssache.


----------



## Avyn (3. November 2007)

@Vreen: Sehr beeindruckend... studierst du Psychologie? Du meintest, dass wenn jemand von seinen Eltern beigebracht bekommen hat, dass er jemanden einer bestimmten Religion/Rasse umbringen darf, dies auch später als moralisch unbedenklich erachtet... denkst du, dass jemand aus sich heraus die Erziehung übergehn kann und eine eigene Moral entwickeln kann? Ansonsten wären wir ja alle mehr oder weniger von unseren Eltern bzw. Umfeld fremdgesteuert und hätten keine eigene Persönlichkeit



Tikume schrieb:


> Ich denke Arschlöcher haben es im Leben leichter als Menschen die zu gutmütig sind. Gewissen allein ist allerdings ja nochmal ein wenig was anderes und ich denke auch leute mit Gewissen können sich durchsetzen.



Fände ich ja schlimm wenn das Durchsetzungsvermögen etwas mit dem Gewissen zutun hätte. Aber zum Glück hängt es ja mehr mit dem Auftreten und der Autorität einer Person zusammen. Wie man diese Autorität erreicht ist natürlich wieder was anderes.


----------



## Vreen (4. November 2007)

Avyn schrieb:


> @Vreen: Sehr beeindruckend... studierst du Psychologie? Du meintest, dass wenn jemand von seinen Eltern beigebracht bekommen hat, dass er jemanden einer bestimmten Religion/Rasse umbringen darf, dies auch später als moralisch unbedenklich erachtet... denkst du, dass jemand aus sich heraus die Erziehung übergehn kann und eine eigene Moral entwickeln kann? Ansonsten wären wir ja alle mehr oder weniger von unseren Eltern bzw. Umfeld fremdgesteuert und hätten keine eigene Persönlichkeit




nein, studieren nicht, aber das thema interessiert mich.
natürlich ist es schwer zu beweisen ob eine natürliche oder intuitive blockade gegenüber irgendwelcher greueltaten von einem menschen natürlich mitgebracht wird ohne das er es gelernt hat.
das problem ist ja, woher will man das so genau wissen, man müsste ja quasi im laborversuch einen menschen aufwachsen lassen und ganz genau drauf achten das er überhaupt keinerlei andere einflüsse bekommt ausser eben diese gewaltätigen, um dann zu sehen ob er das wirklich ungefragt umsetzt oder nicht.
kein mensch auf der welt könnte so ein experiment durchführen und rechtfertigen, und das ist natürlich auch gut so.

fakt ist, emphatie ist im grunde eine gelernte sache.
wächst man im schlachthof auf in dem den ganzen tag über nur gemetzgert wird, wird man schweine wahrscheinlich eher als absolute nutztiere, eher noch als rohstoffe betrachten die keinen schmerz empfinden wie man selber.
natürlich lernt ein kind normalerweise auch mitgefühl gegenüber anderen menschen, sei es nur die verknüpfung mit der eingenen geliebten mutter, den geschwistern etc.
wenn man also einem anderen menschen schlimmes, unprovoziertes leid zuführt, würde jemand mit einer einigermassen normalen sozialisation schnell verknüpfungen ziehen, den mensch vergleichen, sich vorstellen wie es wäre wenn er das erleiden müsse, seine lieben das erleiden müssten, er würde sich im unrecht fühlen, sich schämen und es nicht durchführen können.
und so ist es gott sei dank mit den meisten menschen auf dieser welt.

aber es gibt definitiv ausnahmen, wobei wir wieder zu deiner frage kommen.
die eine ausnahme ist eine wie auch immer geartete geisteskrankheit.
es gibt definitiv verknüpfungen von eingeschränkt arbeitenden hirnregionen und unprovoziert gewaltätigen oder narzistischem verhalten, ist zwar extrem selten aber das gibt es (wie die meisten sozusagen populären serienmörder wie jeffrey dahmer, ted bundy, fritz haarmann etc, haben alle eine diagnostizierte geisteskrankheit auf denen ihre emphatielosigkeit und ihr krankes verhalten basiert).

die andere ausnahme, auf die uns auch ein blick ins momentane kriegsgeschehen bringt,
wären kinder die so sozialisiert werden das bestimmte menschen für sie nicht als gleichwertig oder eben "menschlich" angesehen werden, wie es bei den sogenannten Kindersoldaten auf vielen teilen der welt der fall ist.
Grausame realität ist das in krisen und kriegsgebieten wie heute zb in teilen afrikas oder dem nahen osten tagtäglich jede menge menschen aus ordnungs- und propagandagründen exekutiert werden.
mittlerweile ist es allerdings auch so das vieles davon auch wie gesagt zu propagandazwecken aufgezeichnet und veröffentlich wird (was früher natürlich auch so war aber wir nun halt durch vernetzung der welt eher als empirischen beweis vorliegen haben).
setzt man sich näher mit diesem thema auseinander stößt man auf unmengen unmenschlicher videos auf denen menschen umgebracht, geköpft oder gesteinigt werden, und die ausführenden henker sind nicht selten kinder.
die existens unmengen solcher videos beweisst uns also das kinder definitiv eine totale emphatielosigkeit anderen menschen gegenüber aufbauen können, und zwar durch eine spezielle "erziehung".
erzählt man einem kind lange und früh genug das jetzt zum beispiel juden oder menschen dunkler hautfarbe keine menschen sind sondern eben sowas wie untermenschen, die zb für eher religiösen fanatismus sprechend von ihrem gott gehasst werden, oder die ganz viele böse sachen im sinn haben und uns leid zufügen würden wenn sie können, so wird es unterscheiden lernen und diesen menschen eben nicht als mensch wie sich selbst, seine familienmitglieder verstehen sondern eben eher wie ein vieh das man ruhig abschlachten kann.
klingt im endeffekt verrückt aber wenn man in seinem ganzen leben, also von allerfrühester kindheit an nichts als hass erlebt, gewalt, angst und unsicherheit und man erzählt dir permanent der grund für all dieses schlechte auf der welt sind eine gewisse andere art menschen, so wird man das glauben, man hat nämlich überhaupt keinen vergleich.
wenn es auch keine anderen informationen hat, kein austausch mit anderen menschen stattfindet die vielleicht anderer meinung sind, es keine bücher, fernsehen, radio oder zeitung gibt die nicht die gleiche propaganda enthält, wie sollte man es in frage stellen, es ist elementar.
auch muss man in diesem abgeschlossenen bereich ja bleiben, in einer gegend in dem es einen relativen informations, bildungs und sozialstandart gibt wird man sowas also eher nicht finden können.


das gute ist im endeffekt allerdings das man sowas wie gesagt erstmal lernen muss und sowas bei ner einigermassen vernünftigen und eben nicht zweckgebundenen erziehung (die kindersoldaten um bei dem leidigen wort zu bleiben werden eben auch zu einem bestimmten zweck "erschaffen") niemals in dieser form stattfinden könnte.
wir starten letztendlich alle bei null, was uns lustigerweise auch ein blick in gemischte kindergärten beweisst, in dem es tatsächlich kinder jedes geschlechts, hautfarbe und religion schaffen friedlich miteinander bauklötze zu stapeln, weil sie eben noch keine vorurteile gelernt haben.


----------



## Avyn (4. November 2007)

Das ganze grenzt ja schon an Gehirnwäsche, aber erinnert mich etwas an einen Fall aus Amerika. 1970 wurde in Los Angeles ein Mädchen gefunden, dass seit ihrer Geburt (13jahrelang) in einem Zimmer vor sich hin vegetierte. Ihr geisteskranker Vater hat sie die ganzen Jahre dort eingesperrt. Die meiste Zeit war sie auf einen Nachtstuhl genschnallt und wenn er kam um ihr Essen zu bringen hat er kein Wort mit ihr geredet sondern im höchsten Fall sie angeknurrt. Als man sie dann fand konnte sie kein Wort reden und auch nicht laufen. Sie hatte ja auch keine Möglichkeit es durch Nachahmung zu lernen, geschweige denn soziale Kontakte zu bilden. Therapeuten und Wissenschaftler haben versucht ihr sprechen beizubringen was auch bis zu einem gewissen Punkt gelang. Sie konnte einzelne Wörter sagen, aber sie nie grammatikalisch zusammensetzen. Als sie dann keine Fortschritte mehr machte hat man sie einfach zu ihrer Mutter abgeschoben, die mit ihr auch nicht zurecht kam. Dann kam sie in eine Pflegefamilie von der sie geschlagen wurde, weil sie sich erbrochen hat und letzten Endes kam sie in ein Heim für geistig zurückgebliebene. 
Trotz ihrer Lebensgeschichte hatte sie einen enormen Lebenswillen und strahlte diesen auch aus. Es wurd ihr nachgesagt dass sie eine Art zu kommunizieren hatte die über das Reden hinausgeht und die viele in ihren Bann zog.

Nun zu meiner nächsten Frage: Glaubst du dass sie auch kein Gewissen hat?


----------



## Vreen (4. November 2007)

Avyn schrieb:


> Das ganze grenzt ja schon an Gehirnwäsche, aber erinnert mich etwas an einen Fall aus Amerika. 1970 wurde in Los Angeles ein Mädchen gefunden, dass seit ihrer Geburt (13jahrelang) in einem Zimmer vor sich hin vegetierte. Ihr geisteskranker Vater hat sie die ganzen Jahre dort eingesperrt. Die meiste Zeit war sie auf einen Nachtstuhl genschnallt und wenn er kam um ihr Essen zu bringen hat er kein Wort mit ihr geredet sondern im höchsten Fall sie angeknurrt. Als man sie dann fand konnte sie kein Wort reden und auch nicht laufen. Sie hatte ja auch keine Möglichkeit es durch Nachahmung zu lernen, geschweige denn soziale Kontakte zu bilden. Therapeuten und Wissenschaftler haben versucht ihr sprechen beizubringen was auch bis zu einem gewissen Punkt gelang. Sie konnte einzelne Wörter sagen, aber sie nie grammatikalisch zusammensetzen. Als sie dann keine Fortschritte mehr machte hat man sie einfach zu ihrer Mutter abgeschoben, die mit ihr auch nicht zurecht kam. Dann kam sie in eine Pflegefamilie von der sie geschlagen wurde, weil sie sich erbrochen hat und letzten Endes kam sie in ein Heim für geistig zurückgebliebene.
> Trotz ihrer Lebensgeschichte hatte sie einen enormen Lebenswillen und strahlte diesen auch aus. Es wurd ihr nachgesagt dass sie eine Art zu kommunizieren hatte die über das Reden hinausgeht und die viele in ihren Bann zog.
> 
> Nun zu meiner nächsten Frage: Glaubst du dass sie auch kein Gewissen hat?




hast du für diese geschichte nen link oder nähere infos damit man sich das noch detailirter anschauen kann?
so kann man natürlich nicht so viel dazu sagen.
erstmal ist ja die frage wie du gewissen definierst,
wenn du damit meinst das sie weiss was richtig und was falsch ist und damit das gleiche meinst wie wir,
naja woher soll sie das schon wissen.
aber das bedeutet ja nicht das sie nicht intelligent, aufmerksam und motiviert zu lernen ist.


----------



## Avyn (4. November 2007)

Das meiste was ich über dieses Mädchen weiß, weiß ich vom Pädagogikunterricht der nun auch schon ne Weile her ist. Ich hab heute auch schonmal nach Seiten gesucht wo etwas über sie steht, aber ich hab kaum etwas gefunden und erstrecht keine sicheren Quelle. Selbst bei Wikipedia steht nur sehr wenig klick
Ihr richtiger Name ist Susan M. Wiley... vielleicht findest du darüber noch etwas raus

Für mich persönlich ist mein Gewissen das unwohle Gefühl wenn ich etwas tue was meinen moralischen Anischten nicht entspricht oder auch wenn ich etwas unterlasse.
Bei Genie ist ja erstmal die hauptsächliche Frage ob sie ein Empfinden für "richtig" und "falsch" hat. Weiß sie überhaupt wie schlimm das ist was ihr wiederfahren ist? Sie kannte ja 13 jahrelang keine Aussenwelt und weiß nicht wie es hätte sein können.
Allerdings bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass sie die Schläge durch ihre Pflegefamilie als sehr negativ empfunden hat. Würde sie jemand andereren Schlagen wenn sie in der Position dazu wäre oder würde sie es aus ihrer eigenen Erfahrung heraus als "falsch" erachten und es nicht tun?


----------



## Vreen (4. November 2007)

Avyn schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass sie die Schläge durch ihre Pflegefamilie als sehr negativ empfunden hat. Würde sie jemand andereren Schlagen wenn sie in der Position dazu wäre oder würde sie es aus ihrer eigenen Erfahrung heraus als "falsch" erachten und es nicht tun?


wie gesagt spekulation,
aber wenn sie die erfahrung körperlicher bestrafung niemals oder nur wenn sie irgendetwas "falsch" gemacht hat erfahren hat wird sie das natürlich als falsch erachten.
wahrscheinlich genauso wie die ganze veränderung der situation


----------



## Avyn (4. November 2007)

Was das angeht kann man auch nur Spekulationen machen... Das mit dem Ich, Es und Über-Ich ist ja auch nur eine Theorie von Freud und muss nicht unbedingt richtig sein... Es gibt so viele Theorien und deswegen würd ich auch gern die Meinungen von den anderen hörn besonders im Bezug auf eure eigenen Erfahrungen


----------



## Vreen (4. November 2007)

Avyn schrieb:


> Was das angeht kann man auch nur Spekulationen machen... Das mit dem Ich, Es und Über-Ich ist ja auch nur eine Theorie von Freud und muss nicht unbedingt richtig sein... Es gibt so viele Theorien und deswegen würd ich auch gern die Meinungen von den anderen hörn besonders im Bezug auf eure eigenen Erfahrungen




es ist zumindest das was jeder psychologe oder psychater im laufe seines studiums lernt und worauf die komplette psychatrische medizin der letzten 100 jahre beruht.
greifbare beweise gibts im prinzip für nichts das man in der psychologie lernt,
man wird halt wenn man einen kopf aufsägt ja kein Es oder Über ich findet.


----------



## Avyn (4. November 2007)

Natürlich lernt jeder Psychologie-Student Freud kennen. Freud war einfach bahnbrechend und es ist auch heute noch wichtig. Aber dennoch ist die Theorie in einer Zeit entstanden in der noch alles war und man nicht die Mittel und Möglichkeiten hatte die man heute hat. Es ist heute einfachüberholt.


----------



## Vreen (4. November 2007)

Avyn schrieb:


> Natürlich lernt jeder Psychologie-Student Freud kennen. Freud war einfach bahnbrechend und es ist auch heute noch wichtig. Aber dennoch ist die Theorie in einer Zeit entstanden in der noch alles war und man nicht die Mittel und Möglichkeiten hatte die man heute hat. Es ist heute einfachüberholt.




überholt würde bedeuten das es was neues besseres gibt, dem ist nun nicht so.
versteh mich nicht falsch, freud hat definitiv auch viel mist erzählt meiner meinung nach, aber speziell dieser teil wird eigentlich nirgendwo angezweifelt.


----------



## Schambambel (4. November 2007)

Avyn schrieb:


> Weil man hier im Forum ja hauptsächlich ziemlich oberflächige Themen und Diskusionen findet dacht ich mir mal, dass ich hiermit einen hoffentlich etwas tiefgründigeren Thread eröffne in dem man auch mal wirklich diskutieren kann ohne dass gespammt wird.
> 
> Also es geht um das Gewissen und einige Fragen dies betreffend...
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht, dass ein ausgeprägtes Gewissen einen Menschen automatisch "gut" macht. Oder ist es z.B. weniger schlimm, wenn du einen Mord begehst, es dir aber ganz arg doll leid tut? Wohl kaum! Stell dir einfach das Szenario vor, jemand hat dein Kind gekidnappt und zwingt dich so einen Mord zu begehen. Egal wie es ausgeht, du bist ein Arschloch! Gewissen hin oder her^^
Ob es Menschen, die ihr Gewissen übergehen können, automatisch leichter haben? Hängt schwer von der Intelligenz der einzelnen Person ab. Gewissen ist ein Schutzfaktor und schaltet bereits bevor du etwas "unrechtes" machst. Ob es sich trotzdem für dich gut ausgeht, will wohl überlegt sein. Könnte das jeder, wären unsere Gefängnisse gähnend leer^^
Haben alle Menschen ein Gewissen? Klar, aber nicht für jeden ist es ein Kriterium etwas zu tun oder eben auch nicht zu tun.
Für mich persönlich ist Gewissen kein Kriterium. Mit Erziehung hat das auch wenig zu tun. Ich hab wie jeder gute und schlechte Zeiten. Z.B. morgens nach dem Aufstehen bin ich pures Dynamit. Wer mich kennt, weiß, dass er mich dann in Ruhe zu lassen hat. Wer das nicht weiß merkts schnell^^ Juckts mich? Nicht die Bohne. Ich kann auch über Behinderte lachen, warum auch nicht. Wer findet in Scary Movie 2 den Butler mit seinem Händchen nicht lustig? Klar ist nur ein Film, aber stellt euch vor ein Krüppel sitzt neben euch, wärend ihr diesen Film guckt. Dann kommt die Lache gleich ganz anders rüber^^ Also bitte an alle Moralapostel, langweilt mich nicht.
Was ich nie machen würde, wär jemanden absichtlich zu verletzen, also körperlich. Und das nicht wegen meinem Gewissen, sondern weil ich einfach kein Bedürfniss verspür so etwas grundlos zu machen.


----------



## Isegrim (4. November 2007)

Avyn schrieb:


> Findet ihr, dass einen "guten" Menschen ein ausgeprägtes Gewissen ausmacht?



Nicht zwangsläufig, obwohl es bei den meisten darauf hinauslaufen dürfte. 



> Haben es Menschen die ihr Gewissen übergehn können leichter im Leben?



Eindeutig.



> Haben alle Menschen ein Gewissen?



Kommt auf die Sozialisierung an. Daß ein isoliert aufwachsender Mensch ein Gewissen entwickelt, bezweifle ich.



> Ist Gewissen eine Erziehungssache?



Yep. Die Entscheidung, ob man ihm folgt oder nicht, allerdings nicht. Das ist dann auch von dem Teil abhängig, den man mit &#8222;freier Wille&#8220; umschreiben kann.



> Wie ist es mit eurem Gewissen? Nervt es euch manchmal oder seid ihr froh darüber?



Obwohl es ab und an nervt froh darüber.
Es schafft Befriedigung, sich fehlerfrei innerhalb selbst (?) gesetzter enger Grenzen zu bewegen.



> Wie ausgeprägt ist euer Gewissen?



Zu ausgeprägt. :/ Manchmal doktere ich mir auch das an.


Zum Karma: Ich schätze dich nicht als so jemanden ein, aber die Formulierung _&#8222;(dass alles was man tut wieder auf einen zurück fällt), deswegen glaube ich nicht dass Menschen die ihr Gewissen übergehn es leichter haben&#8220;_ klingt mir zu sehr danach, daß man nichts Böses tut aus Furcht vor dem Zurückfallen auf das Selbst. Das lehne ich ab.
Wenn ich handle, möchte ich etwas aus Überzeugung von dessen Richtigkeit tun, und nicht aus Angst vor Strafe. Eine Entscheidung aus Furcht ist in meinen Augen weniger ... *passendes Wort such* wertvoll oder  aufrichtig als eine aus Überzeugung.


----------



## Avyn (5. November 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Zum Karma: Ich schätze dich nicht als so jemanden ein, aber die Formulierung _&#8222;(dass alles was man tut wieder auf einen zurück fällt), deswegen glaube ich nicht dass Menschen die ihr Gewissen übergehn es leichter haben&#8220;_ klingt mir zu sehr danach, daß man nichts Böses tut aus Furcht vor dem Zurückfallen auf das Selbst. Das lehne ich ab.
> Wenn ich handle, möchte ich etwas aus Überzeugung von dessen Richtigkeit tun, und nicht aus Angst vor Strafe. Eine Entscheidung aus Furcht ist in meinen Augen weniger ... *passendes Wort such* wertvoll oder  aufrichtig als eine aus Überzeugung.



Natürlich sollte man das was man tut aus Überzeugung tun. Das ändert aber nix daran dass es meiner Meinung nach trotzdem so ist, dass alles was man tut in irgendeiner Weise auf einen zurück fällt. Was ich nicht glaube ist dass da unbedingt eine höhere Macht hintersteckt sondern, dass der Mensch das unbewusst selbst herbeiführt. Mag jetzt weit hervorgeholt sein, aber ich gehe davon aus dass wenn jemand etwas tut wovon er weiß dass es nicht richtig ist, es etwas in ihm auslöst. Das muss nicht unbedingt spürbar sein und ich denke viele überspielen das, aber im Endeffekt hat es doch seine Auswirkung. Kennt ihr das nicht wenn ihr die ganze Zeit drüber nachdenkt dass etwas negatives passieren könnte, dann passiert es erst recht. Genauso auch anders rum, wenn man gut von etwas denkt dann endet es meistens auch gut.

Das ist nur mein Glaube und muss nicht unbedingt richtig sein, aber es gibt mir ein gutes Gefühl und hilft mir oft das richtige zutun und dann kann es für mich ja garnicht falsch sein.


----------



## Thront (10. November 2007)

aus dem weg , platz da....!

ich bin sehr gerne arschloch, ausserdem könnt ihr nur froh sein das es menschen wie mich gibt, das lenkt euch ab, ihr habt die möglichkeit euern neid, hass, und alles andere auf mich zu fokusieren.

das bewahrt euch davor untereinander streit zu suchen. die rolle gefällt mir ausserdem besonders gut, ich steh im mittelpunkt, hab kein problem damit und begrüsse das gefühl von vornherein zu wissen welche meinung mein gegenüber hat (ich finde diese übertriebenen nettigkeiten einfach nur ekelhaft und heuchlerisch, der mistkerl steht mir besser).


für die jenigen die es nicht verstehn: ein leichter gedankenflug:

die erde (auf der seit tausenden von jahren krieg der unterschiedlichen kulturen herscht) wird von ausserirdischen bedroht (irgendwas fieses, so in die richtung borg oder die marsianer alla marsattack, meinetwegen auch die gehirne von futurama).

werden die amis dann noch die russen hassen? die japaner die chinesen? oder fräulein meyer die familie werner, dessen hund immer in ihren achso gepflegten vorgarten kackt?

nein, man besiegelt ein bündnis, und alle kämpfen vereint gegen die exogene gefahrenquelle (das sogenannte arschloch). es geht ja allen an den po!


in diesem sinne: jeder sollte seine rolle in der gesellschaft finden und man kann nur froh sein wenn man nicht lange nach dem blödmann suchen muss, sonder er sich geradeheraus zu erkennen gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cancery (12. November 2007)

Hm...

macht ein ausgeprägtes Gewissen einen guten Menschen aus?
Ich hoffe nicht. Denn obwohl ich von anderen Menschen als Gewissen- oder Herzlos eingeschätzt werde (wurde mir des öfteren in der einen oder anderen Form gesagt) würde ich mich trotzdem immer als einen "guten Menschen" bezeichnen.

Allerdings hat es meine Erfahrung im Privaten und vor allem im Beruflichen Leben mit sich gebracht, das man ohne ein all zu ausgeprägtes Gewissen um einiges einfacher durchs Leben kommt. 

Ich habe schon einige Dinge getan die ihr wohl als Gewissenlos, unmoralisch oder grausam bezeichnen würdet, obwohl ich damit eigentlich niemanden wirklich geschadet habe...soweit ich weiss. Warum ich diese Dinge getan habe? Um mir selbst einen Vorteil zu verschaffen.

Man könnte meine Handlungen zum Teil wohl auch als "übertrieben pragmatisch" beschreiben. Ich zumindest tue es weil für mich Begriffe wie "Moral" oder "Gewissen" im allgemeinen zu schwammig und schlecht zu deffinieren sind.

Ihr fragt euch jetzt vielleicht "Was ist das nur für ein Kerl? Muss ja ein richtiges Arschloch sein. Bestimmt erkenne ich ihn am teilnahmslosen Gesichtsausdruck, schwarzer Kleidung und kaltem Blick." Ob ich nun ein Arschloch bin muss jeder der mich kennt selbst für sich entscheiden. Diese Beschreibung greift jedenfalls nicht und Menschen wie mich würdest du nie an äußeren Merkmalen erkennen.

Vielleicht war euch ja die Beschreibung meiner Ansichten über Moral, Gewissen und meine Einstellung dazu nicht genau genug? Ich kann eich ein konkretes Beispiel geben.

Zum Beispiel: Wir treffen uns an irgendeinem Bahnhof...genau, du und ich. Wir kommen ins Gespräch, bemerken das wir beide gern WoW spielen, fahren vielleicht beide noch mit dem selben Zug. Wärend der fahrt lernen wir uns besser kennen, unterhalten uns über privates. Ich erfahre von deiner kleinen Schwester, das sie bald Geburtstag hat und du zeigst mir dein Geschenk für sie.
Wir kommen am nächsten Bahnhof an. Für mich ist die fahrt zu ende, du musst Umsteigen um nach Hause, zu deiner Schwester zu kommen. Wir verquatschen uns und um Zeit zu sparen läufst du über die Schienen um zu deinem Zug zu kommen. 
Leider sahst du den Zug nicht kommen...du sahst zu mir um mir zum Abschied zu winken. Das Geräsch des Aufpralls geht im Lärm des Bahnhofes unter. Das Geschenk für deine Schwester rollt mir, etwas dreckig aber heil, vor die Füße. Vielleicht behalte ich es, vielleicht verkaufe ich es. 
Morgen habe ich schon vergessen wie du heisst.

Ihr könnt euch jetzt euren Teil denken. Hat er das geschrieben um taff zu wirken? Will er etwas verarbeiten? ist er Geisteskrank? Hat er sich das alles nur ausgedacht?


Das jedenfalls ist mein Gewissen...oder ist es eben nicht.


----------



## Thront (12. November 2007)

> Ihr fragt euch jetzt vielleicht "Was ist das nur für ein Kerl?



ne tu ich nicht, jeder der auch nur einigermaßen ehrlich zu sich selbst ist würde das gleiche sagen.


----------



## Kal Jerico (12. November 2007)

> ne tu ich nicht, jeder der auch nur einigermaßen ehrlich zu sich selbst ist würde das gleiche sagen.



Na dass ist ja ganz grosses Kino. Hast du die moralischen Wertvorstellungen der Menschheit mit empirischen Studien untersucht oder nimmst du dir einfach generell das Recht heraus, mit wilden Spekulationen über die Ethik anderer zu urteilen? 


@Cancery

uuuuhhh...wie apokalyptisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ihr könnt euch jetzt euren Teil denken. Hat er das geschrieben um taff zu wirken? Will er etwas verarbeiten? ist er Geisteskrank? Hat er sich das alles nur ausgedacht?



Ja, er schreib das um tough zu wirken, wenn er allerdings etwas damit verarbeiten will, dann sollte ihm einleuchten, dass nur Teenager oder Typen in einer schweren Phase der Persönlichkeitsentwicklung solchen Zweckpessimistischen Bullshit schreiben. Geisteskrank bist du sicherlich nicht- du bist ein Blender und das ist ok so, ihr macht schliesslich meinen Alltag so spannend.

Wisst ihr was wirklich armseelig ist? Leute die sich für harte Kerle halten, anderen erzählen wie rücksichts- und kompromisslos sie sind und dann im metaphorischen Schützengraben wimmern wie Kleinkinder weil sie die Courage eben eines solchen haben. 

Gewissen ist ein relativer Masstab. Ich habe diese innere Stimme, die mich quält wenn ich einem anderen unrecht getan habe. Sie treibt mich soweit, dass ich über den Schatten meines Stolzes springe und mich dafür entschuldige, jemanden nicht so behandelt zu haben, wie er es verdient hätte. Ich bin stoltz auf diese Stimme- sie ist es, die mich von Tieren unterscheidet. Sie macht mich zu dem, der ich bin.  Das Gewissen lernt dich viel über dich selber. Wenn du nach Selbsterkenntnis strebst, dann ist es dein wichtigster Begleiter im Leben. Musashi schrieb einst "du sollst nichts in deinem Leben bereuen"- das ist keine Anweisung, kein Gewissen zu haben, sondern bereits vor einer Handlung zu wissen, was recht und gerecht ist. Um Recht und Unrecht zu erkennen muss man ein Gewissen haben. Wer kein Gewissen hat, kennt weder richtig noch falsch, gut oder schlecht, betrachtet jede seiner Handlungen als legitim, solange sie ihm zweckdienlich ist.

Ich bin stoltz darauf alles was ich habe mit anderen zu Teilen. Mein Leben mit meiner Freundin, meine Wohnung mit meinem Freunden, die gerne bei mir sind. Wenn ich jemanden erst seit 3 Stunden kenne, er aber einen guten Eindruck auf mich macht, lad ich ihn gern zu mir nach Haus ein. Ob ich ein guter Mensch bin, sollen andere beurteilen- aber ich versuche andere immer so zu behandeln, wie ich selber behandelt werden möchte. Ich helfe älteren Leuten über die Strasse, wenn wiedermal nur Deppen auf der Strasse unterwegs sind, die nicht anhalten wollen. Ich gebe in den öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel gerne meinen Sitzplatz für die älteren Damen und Herren auf und bin mir auch nicht zu schade, einen anderen anzuschnautzen, wenn ers mir nicht gleich tut. Ich helfe Eltern, den Kinderwagen ins den Bus zu hieven, ohne mich drei mal bitten zu lassen und mische mich ein, wenn sich zwei Leute in der Öffentlichkeit streiten. Ich hab kein Problem damit andere zu Massregeln, wenn sie nicht anständig sind.

Nennt mich einen Gutmenschen- mir egal. Ich belächle Leute, die sich hier als so "pragmatisch" (eher koschere Bezeichnung für dieses Verhalten) darstellen. Ich bin selber ein Pragmatiker im philosophischen Sinne. Wenn sies ernst meinen, sind sie zu bemitleiden, wenn nicht, dann sind sie Profilneurotiker die erstmal sich selbst finden sollten- auch irgendwie bemitleidenswert. 


Ein Mensch ohne Gewissen kann meiner Ansicht nach kein "guter" Mensch sein. In diesem Kontext definiere ich "gut" als bestrebt und motiviert, seine Mitmenschen mit Respekt und ethischer Korrektheit zu behandeln.


----------



## Thront (12. November 2007)

naja wenn du das ernsthaft meinst... 
cancery hat nicht geschreiben das seine stroy wahr ist, sondern das abwiegen des persönlichen handelns jedem selbst überlassen.
aber na klar, du hast 


> diese Stimme- sie ist es, die mich von Tieren unterscheidet


was natürlich bei näherem betrachten vollkommender unsinn ist:

wenn man es so nimmt ist das gewissen also ein fluch, denn tiere führen soweit ich weiss keine kriege, kennen kein geld und zerstören nicht ihre umwelt.

(achso, wenn das mit dieser stimme im kopf mal schlimmer wird suche bitte dringend einen arzt auf, es gibt bekannte fälle in denen menschen schlimme sachen getan haben weil sie ihr ein bisschen zu viel gelauscht haben...)

natürlich wäre die welt anders (und das buffed.de forum) wenn sie nur aus menschen wie dir bestehen würde. es wäre ein nettes plätzchen irgendwo in der milchstrasse.


----------



## Kal Jerico (12. November 2007)

> wenn man es so nimmt ist das gewissen also ein fluch, denn tiere führen soweit ich weiss keine kriege, kennen kein geld und zerstören nicht ihre umwelt.



Schon mal Philosophie Unterricht gehabt? Erklär mir mal kurz den Kontext von Gewissen zu Geld, Kriegen und zerstörter Umwelt? Genau das Gewissen sollte uns von Neid und Krieg bewahren. Hätten mehr Menschen ein Gewissen und würden sich nicht so wie ihr beiden Clowns verhalten, dann hätten wir ebenjene von dir geschilderte Probleme nicht. Selfowned vom feinsten. Was denkst du? Würde wohl Cancery in einem Kriegsgebiet brandschatzen? Er würde das Geschenk eines verunfallten für seine Schwester einsacken...ist doch ohnehin nur noch ein moralischer Katzensprung bis zum brandschatzen. 
Die Tatsache, dass unser Gehirn weiter entwickelt ist, als das der meisten Tiere, treibt zuweil merkwürdige Blüten. Das Bedürfnis nach mehr Macht und Einfluss schlummert in jedem von uns- die Frage ist, wie man dieses Bedürfnis auslebt- das ist eine Frage des Gewissens.
Unser Gewissen ist nicht der Fluch- es ist die Fähigkeit das Gewissen ignorieren zu können. Und mit jedem mal wird es einfacher.



> (achso, wenn das mit dieser stimme im kopf mal schlimmer wird suche bitte dringend einen arzt auf, es gibt bekannte fälle in denen menschen schlimme sachen getan haben weil sie ihr ein bisschen zu viel gelauscht haben...)


Hey- wenn dir Luft bei dir draussen ist, kein Problem. Wir können uns gern über Schizophrenie unterhalten. Mein Bruder ist Schizophren...und mir persönlich käme es nicht in den Sinn, mit solch einer Krankheit Schindluder zu treiben. Aber da du deinen "A*schloch" status zelebrierst, sei lediglich gesagt: Richtige A*schlöcher sind wenigstens von Zeit zu Zeit charismatisch. Und viel Charisma hab ich von dir hier noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## RubenPlinius (12. November 2007)

um es oberflächlich abzudecken:

es gibt nicht den "guten" menschen...jeder trägt einen schatten mit sich, ob man es sünde oder weiß gott wie nennt...
ich denke dass der schlüssel zu einem erfüllten leben darin liegt zu akzeptieren dass man selber nicht ohne fehler ist, nur dann hat man die chance diesen fehlern entgegenzuwirken und etwas gutes in die welt zu setzen
und selbst wenn man zb in worten sündigt - solange die gute tat überwiegt ist alles relativ in butter...denn es wird jemanden anderen geben, der den worten mit einer tat entgegenwirkt...und wenn wir menschen das erkennen würden, würden wir gemeinsam in eine bessere zeit gehen...doch naja, ihr wisst ja wie es zur zeit lauft
jeder hält sich selber für den king etc...

achja und wem das da oben zu spirituell klang:
vergleicht es mit dem psychologischen/wirtschafts modell des gefangenendilemmas
ein wirtschaftlich agierender akteur wird mit erhöhter wahrscheinlichkeit rational, also egoistisch handeln
irrationales und somit altruistisches handeln würde, bei vorrausgesetzter kooperation aller am markt teilnehmenden akteure, aber stets zum höchsten wohlfahrtseffekt führen
ergo sind rational handelnde akteure langfristig falsch beraten

salut


----------



## Thront (12. November 2007)

das hab ich doch garnicht bestritten, was ich meinte ist das es ein solches "funktionierendes gewissen" (haste ja    sehr schön erläutert) nicht gibt. es ist  eine komplexe und schwer zu handhabende abteilung des menschlichen bewussteins, an der auch dein ganzes geschreibe nichts ändert.
das "selfowned" problem ist mir insofern scheiß egal, weil auch du als "gewissenhafter" mensch unter der gewissenslosigkeit anderer leiden musst.

sich von allem losreissen und leben wie spok und co auf vulkan.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wäre ein netter weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (12. November 2007)

Ja ich habe ein sehr ausgeprägtes Gewissen, ist meistens von Vorteil. Man kann sich aber auch einen Strick daraus drehen, wenn ihr mich fragt. Es geht sich vielleicht mit einem reineren Gewissen durchs Leben, aber das kostet manchmal sehr viel. Ich denke das Gewissen vielleicht zu einem Teil von der Erziehung abhängt, aber niemals ganz. Ausserdem gibt es da ja noch Faktoren wie Freunde Erfahrungen etc. Und ob Menschen "ohne Gewissen" es leichter haben, möchte ich vielleicht auch bezweifeln, die haben dann ja auch die Konsequenzen zu tragen...
 LG Gwynny


----------



## Schlagetot (12. November 2007)

Ein Gewissen stellt denke ich ein Luxus da. Wer ums nackte überleben kämpft  ha keine Zeit für sowas. 
Aber ich denke das eine gewisses "mindestgewissen" in jedem stckt. Den die ganze Zivilisation beruht auf zusammenleben/Arbeiten. Dies wäre nicht möglich wenn nicht ein gewisser Herdentrieb (oder halt gewissen) dazu geführt hätte das sich unsere Vorfahren zu größeren Gruppen zusammengefunden haben. Eine Spezies voller Einzelgänger würde wohl kaum Autos bauen und Städte errichten.
Also Fazit: Es gibt ein gewisen, aber durch die jeweiligen Umstände kann es durchaus unterdrückt werden. [/meinsenf]


----------



## Avyn (12. November 2007)

Ahh langsam wird's hier ja interessant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber schaun wir mal wie's weiter geht. Mich würden einige Dinge was insbesondere Cancery und Thront betreffen interessieren:

Wenn ihr eure "schwachen Momente" habt, was 100%ig bei jedem Menschen vorkommt, macht ihr das mit euch allein aus oder hättet ihr gerne jemanden an eurer Seite der euch auf irgendeine Art und Weise hilft? Wenn ja, würdet ihr dies auch bei anderen machen ohne dass irgendein Vorteil für euch ersichtlich wäre?
Was haltet ihr von selbstlosen Handeln? (Jemand anderen helfen ohne einen Vorteil davon zu haben und es ein wenig Mühe kostet z.b. beim Umzug helfen)
Gibt es jemanden dem ihr vollkommen Vertraut?
Gibt es jemanden von dem ihr sagen würdet dass er euch vertraut?
Gibt es Leute denen euer Verhalten imponiert?
Fühlt ihr euch manchmal einsam?



Cancery schrieb:


> macht ein ausgeprägtes Gewissen einen guten Menschen aus?
> Ich hoffe nicht. Denn obwohl ich von anderen Menschen als Gewissen- oder Herzlos eingeschätzt werde (wurde mir des öfteren in der einen oder anderen Form gesagt) würde ich mich trotzdem immer als einen "guten Menschen" bezeichnen.


Warum würdest du dich als guten Menschen bezeichnen?


Ich weiß das sind einige recht private Fragen, aber es würde mich sehr interessieren. Versucht bitte ehrlich zu sein und nicht euch durch die Antworten zu profilieren.


----------



## Huntara (12. November 2007)

Findet ihr, dass einen "guten" Menschen ein ausgeprägtes Gewissen ausmacht? Ja
Haben es Menschen die ihr Gewissen übergehn können leichter im Leben? Ja
Haben alle Menschen ein Gewissen? Natürlich
Ist Gewissen eine Erziehungssache? Ja
Wie ist es mit eurem Gewissen? Nervt es euch manchmal oder seid ihr froh darüber? Ich bin froh darüber, da ich es sonst nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren könnte....
Wie ausgeprägt ist euer Gewissen? Ich denke, das kann man nicht sagen


----------



## x3n0n (12. November 2007)

Ich glaube Gewissen ist das falsche Wort, dass impliziert bei mir ein Männchen im Kopf das einem was erzählt... 
Gewissen sind für mich durch das Umfeld, Kindheit und Eltern anerzogene Werte, die einem in bestimmten Situationen helfen das, diesen Werten nach, Richtige zu tun.

Das würde also bedeuten, dass Leute die kaum eine Erziehung genossen haben (=Arschloch, [muss aber auch nicht!]) auch kein "Gewissen" haben...
Dadurch haben sie es in manchen Situationen leichter sich frei zu entscheiden, da sie keine Hemmungen haben das falsche zu tun...

Das "Gewissen" ist insofern allgegenwärtig, als dass es sich fest in unser tägliches Denken und Tuen verankert hat. In fast jeder Entscheidungssituation denken wir nach (manche auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und genau da schaltet sich unser "Gewissen" ein. Es wägt die möglichen Optionen nach den Werten an die man glaubt ab und gibt uns so eine Entscheidungshilfe...


----------



## Kal Jerico (13. November 2007)

> das hab ich doch garnicht bestritten, was ich meinte ist das es ein solches "funktionierendes gewissen" (haste ja sehr schön erläutert) nicht gibt. es ist eine komplexe und schwer zu handhabende abteilung des menschlichen bewussteins, an der auch dein ganzes geschreibe nichts ändert.
> das "selfowned" problem ist mir insofern scheiß egal, weil auch du als "gewissenhafter" mensch unter der gewissenslosigkeit anderer leiden musst.
> 
> sich von allem losreissen und leben wie spok und co auf vulkan.



Natürlich gibt es ein funktionelles Gewissen. Und das ist nicht komplex, sondern denkbar einfach. Wenn du etwas tust und dich anschliessend nicht gut fühlst, wird das wohl einen Grund haben. Der Grund ist der, dass eben jene Handlung deinen grunsätzlichen Wertvorstellungen und deiner Erziehung zuwieder läuft. Du bereust dein Handeln. Mal ein tief greifendes Beispiel dazu: du verkrachst dich am Morgen mit einem Elternteil, gehst ohne dich zu verabschieden und mit knallender Tür stinksauer zur Schule, kriegst am Nachmittag einen Anruf und dir wird mitgeteilt, dass eben jenes Elternteil an einem Herzinfarkt verstorben ist...und jetzt bitte sag mir,dass du dich dann glänzend fühlen wirst und das alles ach so furchtbar kompliziert ist, dass dein gewissen nicht an dir nagen wird, weil du im Streit gegangen bist. 

Das dir das Problem "scheiss egal" (ohooo...wir packen den eloquenz-Kolben aus...out of arguments?)ist,  ist mir durchaus bewusst. Typen wie dich diskutier ich Wochenende für Wochenende an die Wand. Ich bin immer schwer beeindruckt, wenn ihr mit euer Scheinlogik euer schiefes Weltbild erklären wollt. Und wenn ich unter der Gewissenlosigkeit anderer leide, ist das wohl mein Problem: Lieber stehend sterben, als kniend leben...oder in diesem Fall: Lieber mein Leben lang einen verzweifelten Kampf für Ethik, Moral, Anstand und devoter Loyalität führen als zu einem opportunem Windsack zu werden, der sich der allgemein misanthropischen Stimmung der Gesellschaft beugt. 

Also, Windsack, fragt sich wer hier unter der Gewissenlosigkeit anderer zu leiden hat. Ich mach mir nicht die Hoffnung die Welt verändern zu können. Aber ich mach mir die Hoffnung, dass ich nach meinem Abtritt bei meinem Freunden und meiner Familie als jemand in Erinnerung bleibe, der immer da war, wenn die sprichwötliche Kacke am Dampfen war. Ich werde niemals mit meinem gewissen hadern müssen, weil ich einem anderen nicht geholfen hab, als er mich brauchte, ob Fremder oder Bekannter. Wenn mich das zu einem Opfer der Gewissenlosigkeit anderer macht, nehme ich das gerne in kauf.


----------



## x3n0n (13. November 2007)

Was du tust ist nicht diskutieren, sondern Flamen! Und auch wenn du versuchst diesen Flame da oben durch diverse Fachwörter ein wenig gebildeter klingen zu lassen, so macht dieses jedoch nichts an der Tatsache, dass es ein Flame und keine Diskussion war...

Btw, Charisma entspringt nicht der länge eines Posts und auch nicht seiner Lautstärke, denke du verstehst da was falsch...


----------



## Huntara (13. November 2007)

Kal schrieb:


> Typen wie dich diskutier ich Wochenende für Wochenende an die Wand.



Da frag ich mich, was du machst?? Bist Du bei'ner Talkshow als Studiogast?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibt es jemanden dem ihr vollkommen Vertraut? Ja
Gibt es jemanden von dem ihr sagen würdet dass er euch vertraut? Ja
Gibt es Leute denen euer Verhalten imponiert? Kann ich nicht wirklich sagen
Fühlt ihr euch manchmal einsam? Nein

Ich glaube, jeder denkt doch von sich, das er ein guter Mensch ist, es sei denn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , das schlechte Gewissen kommt durch. Ist zumindest bei mir so. Wenn als Beispiel jemand dringend meine Hilfe braucht und ich würde mich nicht zur Verfügung stellen, hätte ich ein schlechtes Gewissen und würde mich dementsprechend auch schlecht fühlen. Natürlich nur dann, wenn ich Ausreden finden würde, weil ich kein Bock hab.


----------



## Thront (13. November 2007)

schon wieder sowas.. pass auf: du kannst einafch nicht sagen das du noch nie mit nem "ach f*ck dich doch" aus nem raum gelaufen bist und das weite gesucht hast. sowas kommt absolut vor, ist etwas alltägliches. wenn ich immer schon im vornherein alle möglichen szenarios ala


> du verkrachst dich am Morgen mit einem Elternteil, gehst ohne dich zu verabschieden und mit knallender Tür stinksauer zur Schule, kriegst am Nachmittag einen Anruf und dir wird mitgeteilt, dass eben jenes Elternteil an einem Herzinfarkt verstorben ist...


überdenke und dann schleunigst anfange den konflikt bereinigen zu wollen...JEDER den ich kenne würde mich für nen psychopaten halten.
ausserdem hat man häufig klienten denen soetwas oder ähnliches passiert ist und das erste was man diesen menschen erklärt ist das es NIEMALS auch nur einen gedankengang wert ist eine feste beziehung durch einem alltagsstreit in frage zu stellen. 

es ist nicht mein verzerrtes weltbild oder meine einstellung die es mir unmöglich macht ein so super ausgeprägtes gewissen zu haben, sondern mein fester glauben daran das das wichtigste am menschen sein handeln ist, und nicht das was er großmäulig und mit fachwörtern aus "psycholgie heute" in ein forum postet. man kann sehr viel und lang über solch ein thema disskutieren, aber man sollte nicht vergessen ab und zu auch mal abzuwiegen ob man sich denn so ne große klappe überhaupt rausnehmen darf...
und man sollte (als tipp nebenher) nicht ständig jemanden beschimpfen.... könnte ja sein das ich von der strassenbahn überfahren werde...


zu einem der vorherigen post:

natürlich, zutreffend bei allem, aber auch hier muss man abwiegen, z.b. was einsamkeit überhaupt ist, ob man einsam ist wenn man allein glücksrad guckt und sich unbedingt jemanden zum mitraten wünscht, ob man einsam ist wenn das pärchen auf dem platz gegenüber nicht die finger von sich lassen kann während man gegenüber allein herumsitzt, ist man denn einsam wenn man beim sex mit der freundin an andere weiber denkt weil man einfach mal was neues braucht oder ist man einsam wenn man bei der supervision sein faltblatt nimmt, anfängt probleme zu nennen die anscheinend keinem anderen auffallen ODER war man letztendlich einsam wenn sich die nachbarn über den unerträglichen gestank im flur beschweren und erst dadurch ersichtlich wird das der junge mann gegenüber schon seit drei wochen tot vor WoW sitzt--- (achso geht ja garnicht, man wird ja vom server gekickt..)

das ist alles sehr relativ und leider fällt mir keine andere antwort darauf ein als das jeder für sich selber sehn muss wann und wie WIE empfindet.


----------



## Kal Jerico (13. November 2007)

> Was du tust ist nicht diskutieren, sondern Flamen! Und auch wenn du versuchst diesen Flame da oben durch diverse Fachwörter ein wenig gebildeter klingen zu lassen, so macht dieses jedoch nichts an der Tatsache, dass es ein Flame und keine Diskussion war...
> 
> Btw, Charisma entspringt nicht der länge eines Posts und auch nicht seiner Lautstärke, denke du verstehst da was falsch...



Niveau sieht von unten immer wie Arroganz aus, also immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden und hinten anstellen, Mami und Papi diskutieren gerade über Moral und Ethik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schreib wenigstens on topic, also erspars mit/den anderen oder schreib ne PN, wenn meine Wortwahl deine Gefühle verletzt. Ich führe hier eine Diskussion mit Thornt- wenn ich Flame klingts anders- und wenn ich ihn für ein A*schloch halten würde, dann würde ich mir wohl nicht die Mühe machen, meinen Standpunkt kundzutun. Es geht mir nicht darum ihn zu überzeugen, sondern mehr über seine Weltanschauung zu erfahren. Dass ich dabei provoziere ist wohl eine der legitimsten Gesprächsstrategien die es gibt. Gewöhn dich daran, dass ich diesen Tonfall immer fahre, das ist meine Art von Pragmatismus. Menschen verlangen immer, dass man ehrlich zu ihnen ist- und wenn mans mal ist, dann jammern sie rum und fühlen sich beleidigt- jedes mal ein herrliches Schauspiel.
Und wenn dir die "Fachwörter" zuviel sind...check mal den Duden- hab immer einen aufm Klo liegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





> schon wieder sowas.. pass auf: du kannst einafch nicht sagen das du noch nie mit nem "ach f*ck dich doch" aus nem raum gelaufen bist und das weite gesucht hast. sowas kommt absolut vor, ist etwas alltägliches. wenn ich immer schon im vornherein alle möglichen szenarios ala





> überdenke und dann schleunigst anfange den konflikt bereinigen zu wollen...JEDER den ich kenne würde mich für nen psychopaten halten.



Schwer vorstellbar, aber das F Wort findet in meinem Wortschatz keine Verwendung (bin Schweizer, die  haben grundsätzlich einen legeren Umgang mit Fluchwörtern.) Wie du übrigens ganz richtig mitbekommen hast, kann man auch ohne Kraftausdrücke austeilen, sonst würdest du dich nicht so pikiert über meinen Ton auslassen. Und nein- ich gehe niemals im Streit mit jemandem, der mir was bedeuted auseinander. Und wenn es für dich alltäglich ist, mit nem "ach f*ck dich doch" aus Räumen zu laufen, solltest du dir gedanken um deine Frustrationstoleranz machen. (zuerst um die, dann um deinen Umgangston). C'est toujours le ton qui fait la musique, wie die Westschweizer sagen würden.



> es ist nicht mein verzerrtes weltbild oder meine einstellung die es mir unmöglich macht ein so super ausgeprägtes gewissen zu haben, sondern mein fester glauben daran das das wichtigste am menschen sein handeln ist, und nicht das was er großmäulig und mit fachwörtern aus "psycholgie heute" in ein forum postet. man kann sehr viel und lang über solch ein thema disskutieren, aber man sollte nicht vergessen ab und zu auch mal abzuwiegen ob man sich denn so ne große klappe überhaupt rausnehmen darf...
> und man sollte (als tipp nebenher) nicht ständig jemanden beschimpfen.... könnte ja sein das ich von der strassenbahn überfahren werde...




Bezüglich grossmäulig: Look whos talking, da sitzt du im Glashaus mein Lieber.
Du redest bereits wieder von zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Dingen. Handeln erfordert eine Motivation. Auf eine Aktion folgt eine Reaktion- für alles, das wir tun, gibt es einen Auslöser- ob den nun rational nachvollziebar ist oder nicht, sei dahingestellt. Natürlich sagen die Handlungen eines Menschen alles über ihn aus- in diesem Topic geht es aber nicht um die Handlung, sondern um die Motivation zur Handlung, in diesem Fall das Gewissen, das persönliche Sammelsurium von Moral, Ethik und Anstand. "Psychologie heute" hab ich übrigens noch nie gelesen, ich bin nichtmal Student, also verschon mich mit deinen Schüssen ins Blaue. Und solange du regelmässig mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten am Thema vorbeidiskutierst, sehe ich das mit der grossen Klappe extrem gelassen- falls tatsächlich noch was von argumentativer Tragweite kommt (das mich überzeugt), entschuldige ich mich gern- ich pflege meine Konflikte nämlich tatsächlich an Ort und Stelle zu erledigen- auch wenn ich die betreffende Person nicht kenne. Das ist meine Art von Respekt. Und falls du von ner Strassenbahn überfahren wirst, werd ich das wohl nie mitbekommen- da du dich hier aber als A*schloch für die Gesellschaft hinstellst, würde ich wohl davon ausgehen, dass du kein Verlust für den Genpool bist- andererseits würde wohl ein A*schloch nicht solche Beiträge schreiben, mir nicht seine Weltanschauung erklären und auch nicht meine eigenen (von ihm ignorierten) Fallbeispiele als Finte verwenden...schon geschnallt worauf das hinausläuft?


----------



## Thront (13. November 2007)

-.-           voll daneben.. natürlich wenn man "gefragt" wird dann schon... wobei ich anders auch nicht antworten konnte. 

edit;

vieleicht am rande.. ich hab nicht gepostet um zu beleidigen, sondern deshalb weil ich dir die rolle als "vorzeigecharakter" einfach nicht abnehme...


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2007)

*sniff*

Das hat mich nun doch berührt. Ja ich gebe zu, meine anfängliche Meinung zu Kal Jerico war eher zwiegespalten, ehrlich gesprochen sogar negativ. Im Nachhinein muß ich mir aber eingestehen, dass diese Einschätzung ein Produkt der vom Diskussionpartner zitierten Passagen war. Ich will mich auch garnicht länger in Lobhudeleien ergießen und komme daher zu folgendem Schluß.

Ich denke ich mag dich Kal Jerico. (auf einer rein platonisch rethorischen weltanschaulichen Ebene, selbstredend)


----------



## Cancery (13. November 2007)

Avyn schrieb:


> Ahh langsam wird's hier ja interessant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hoi, da bin ich wieder. Dann will ich mal schauen ob ich deine Fragen beantworten kann.

"Gibt es jemanden dem ihr vollkommen Vertraut?" :
Ja, solche menschen gibt es. Das wären zum einen meine Eltern, meine Großmutter und zwei meiner besten Freunde. 

"Gibt es jemanden von dem ihr sagen würdet dass er euch vertraut?":
Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus das du mit "Vertrauen" in dieser Frage ein absolutes Vertrauen meinst und nicht nur ob mir jemand nen Euro leien würde. Ich denke schon das es da ein paar Personen gibt die mir absolut vertrauen. Ich kann dir das aber nicht mit bestimmtheit sagen, da es noch nie zu solch einer "Vertrauensfrage" gekommen ist.

"Gibt es Leute denen euer Verhalten imponiert?":
Nicht das ich wüsste. Es würde mich allerdings auch ehrlichgesagt beunruhigen wenn mein Verhalten oder meine Einstellung jemanden imponiert. Respekt vielleicht...

"Fühlt ihr euch manchmal einsam?":
Nein, nicht das ich mich erinnern würde. Manchmal wäre ich sogar lieber etwas mehr für mich. Nicht das ich jetzt andere Menschen verabscheuen würde oder Angst vor Bekanntschaften hätte. Aber ich brauche ab und zu Abstand und Ruhe.

"Warum würdest du dich als guten Menschen bezeichnen?":
Hm...gute Frage. Also ich schließe erstmal aus das ich ein "böser Mensch" bin. Warum? Es könnte in meinem, etwas krassen, Beispiel ja der Eindruck vermittelt worden sein, ich wäre ein böser Mensch. Aber weder habe ich etwas böses in diesem Beispiel getan, noch in wirklichkeit. Es mag vielleicht für einige von euch unmoralisch sein, aber nicht böse. Also konkret: Ich bin gut, weil ich nicht böse bin. Das ist mehr als die meisten von sich behaupten können.


----------



## Kal Jerico (13. November 2007)

> vieleicht am rande.. ich hab nicht gepostet um zu beleidigen, sondern deshalb weil ich dir die rolle als "vorzeigecharakter" einfach nicht abnehme...



Wo habe ich behauptet ein Vorzeigecharakter zu sein? Das ist deine Einschätzung meiner Erzählungen. Du bezeichnest mein Verhalten als die Rolle eines Vorzeigechrakters- und warum? Weil du ganz genau weisst, dass jede einzelne der von mir beschriebenen Handlungen, Motivationen und Denkweisen nach der moralischen Maxime des Gewissens ausgerichtet sind. Das heisst für mich, dass dein Geschreibe von wegen "Ich bin gerne ein A*sch****" pures Getöne und Gepoltere war. Du weisst genau so gut wie ich, was recht und unrecht ist- und ich bin überzeugt, dass du ebenfalls genau so wie ich mit deinem Gewissen ins reine kommen willst, wenn es sich bei dir meldet. Gz, das ist es, was einen "Vorzeigecharakter" ausmacht- ein Sammelsurium von Wertvorstellungen überhaupt als solchen zu werten.


Ich fühle mich nicht beleidigt, habe ich nie. Ob du mir diese "Rolle" abkaufst oder nicht, ist für mich völlig unerheblich, es war nie mein Anspruch, dich von meinen Wertmassstäben zu überzeugen.



@TE
*Gibt es jemanden dem ihr vollkommen Vertraut?*
Meiner Freundin, meinen Eltern und drei Freunden.

*Gibt es jemanden von dem ihr sagen würdet dass er euch vertraut?*
Meine Freundin, meine Eltern und drei Freunde.

*Gibt es Leute denen euer Verhalten imponiert?*
Immer wieder. Leute die sich für etwas einsetzen, einstehen, protestieren, hinterfragen, nicht denkfaul sind, sich nicht einschüchtern lassen oder sich nach einem Schicksalschlag wieder auf die Beine kämpfen.

*Fühlt ihr euch manchmal einsam?*
Nein. Weder emotional noch intellektuell. Ich fühle, dass ich mit einigen meinen Ideen zur Lage der Welt gelegentlich alleine dastehe, was ich allerdings nicht als Einsamkeit definieren würde. 


@Nox:
Fans von Richard sind mir grundsätzlich immer sympatisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (13. November 2007)

> "Ich bin gerne ein A*sch****" pures Getöne


das stimmt absolut nicht, du stellst dir das als etwas falsches vor:
ich kenne bei soetwas grenzen; in meinem freundeskreis, weil ich mich dort bei menschen befinde von denen ich weiss / denke das sie mit mir ein team bilden. käme ich meiner freundin in solch dieser rolle könnte ich drei wochen auf meine leiblingsbeschäftigung verzichten und 

aber es gibt im alltag ganz einfach momente (und diese hab ich einfach sehr häufig) in denen es eine extrem einfache und schöne einstellung ist. z.B.: bei fortbildungen, damals in der schule oder beim weihnachtseinkauf. 
wie herlich kleingeistig menschen reagieren wenn man ihnen einmal nicht sagt wie toll und wunderbar sie sind ist einfach spitze zu beobachten.

aber das ist alles nur dann verständlich wenn man es handhaben kann, weshalb ich deine apokalyptischen vergleiche einfach nicht einbeziehen kann. man schadet niemandem wenn man an der ampel hupt oder zu der alten in der wohnung drüber sagt das ihr drecksköter schon das 3. mal in dieser woche ins treppenhaus geschissen hat.


deswegen ist es für mich in solchen fällen einfach keine gewissensfrage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (14. November 2007)

Cancery schrieb:


> "Warum würdest du dich als guten Menschen bezeichnen?":
> Hm...gute Frage. Also ich schließe erstmal aus das ich ein "böser Mensch" bin. Warum? Es könnte in meinem, etwas krassen, Beispiel ja der Eindruck vermittelt worden sein, ich wäre ein böser Mensch. Aber weder habe ich etwas böses in diesem Beispiel getan, noch in wirklichkeit. Es mag vielleicht für einige von euch unmoralisch sein, aber nicht böse. Also konkret: Ich bin gut, weil ich nicht böse bin. Das ist mehr als die meisten von sich behaupten können.



Das ist absolutes Schwarz-Weiß-Denken. Dadurch, dass du nicht böse bist bist du noch lange nicht gut. Mal abgesehen davon finde ich schon, dass es falsch ist etwas an sich zu nehmen was einem nicht zusteht, besonders wenn man weiß wem es zusteht. In deinem Beispiel nimmst du dir das Recht der Schwester ihr Geschenk vorzuenthalten. Ich würde das nicht als "böse" bezeichnen, aber es geht schon in eine negative Richtung. Du hast keinerlei Motivation anderen etwas gutes zutun. Das ist weder gut noch neutral. Alles hat eine Auswirkung selbst wenn man nichts tut. Das lässt sich ein wenig mit unterlassener Hilfeleistung vergleichen, wenn auch nicht ganz in dem Maße.


----------



## Boomman (1. Dezember 2007)

-.-# Mein Gewissen is mir leider viel zu oft im weg.


----------



## Gronwell (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke das kann man so allgemein gar nicht beantworten, denn was ist "gut" und was ist Gewissen? Darunter versteht doch fast jeder etwas anderes. Und um ein "guter" Mensch zu sein braucht nicht unbedingt ein Gewissen, mitunter reicht ja auch eine gute Kinderstube aus oder gar Feigheit. Denn auch diese beiden Eigenschaften können mich davon abhalten etwas böses zu tun und meistens ist man ja schon "gut", wenn man nicht böse ist. Viele Menschen denken bei gut/böse wirklich in schwarz/weiß und das ist dann wohl auf alle Fälle Erziehung und auch religöse Prägung. Denn beide lassen oft wenig oder gar kein Grau zu.


----------



## Rabenbunt (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde die Frage ist falsch gestellt.
Ich würde es so formulieren: Wie definierst du einen "guten" (moralischen? an sich ist der Begriff schon viel zu schwammig) Menschen und würdest du dich selbst in dieser Definition wiederfinden.

So würde man den etwaigen Vorstellungen von "gut" und "böse" eher gerecht werden.


----------



## Avyn (1. Dezember 2007)

Es geht in diesem Thread nicht darum ob oder warum man ein guter Mensch ist.
Der Schwerpunkt liegt hier auf dem Gewissen und was für Auswirkungen es hat.


----------



## Gronwell (1. Dezember 2007)

Avyn schrieb:


> Es geht in diesem Thread nicht darum ob oder warum man ein guter Mensch ist.
> Der Schwerpunkt liegt hier auf dem Gewissen und was für Auswirkungen es hat.



Die Auswirkungen in Bezug auf einen "guten" Menschen. Und da reicht Gewissen allein keinesfalls aus, dazu gehört dann viel mehr.


----------



## Rabenbunt (1. Dezember 2007)

Avyn schrieb:


> Es geht in diesem Thread nicht darum ob oder warum man ein guter Mensch ist.
> Der Schwerpunkt liegt hier auf dem Gewissen und was für Auswirkungen es hat.



Warum wurde denn die Frage gestellt? Doch wohl um den Begriff "Gewissen" greifbarer zu machen und zu diskutieren.


----------

